# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  głębokie przecięcie. Pilne

## kama5151

Ostatnio podczas kąpieli w jeziorze wbiłam sobie kamień do nogi, gdy wyszłam i opatrzył mnie obozowy lekarz stwierdził że wyszło mi ścięgno udało mu się jednak z powrotem je włożyćpo czym zakleił mi raznę. Stało się to gdzieś 3 dni temu. po podróży powrotniej pociągami i po przesiadkach, zauważyłam że stopa mi napuchnęła. i tak już jest od trzech dni tzn. gdy wstaję rano opuchlizna spada, ale gdy zaczynam poruszać się po domu <za pomocą kul> znowu robi się czerwona i napuchnięta. dodam że palcami mogę ruszać bez problemu stopę zginam i ruszam też bez najmniejszych przeszkód. rana goi się dobrze sprawdzałam przy zmianie opatrunku. Stopa mnie nie boli, jedynie rana gdy na nię stanę. Aha przecięcie ma ok 1.5 cm długości i znajduje się na środstopiu od wewnętrznej części stopy.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam. Takie objawy mogą być objawem infekcji rany, która nie była zaopatrzona w sterylnych warunkach. Dobrze byłoby, gdybyś odwiedziła lekarza, możliwe, że wskazana jest kuracja antybiotykiem. Ranę przemywaj rivanolem. Pozdrawiam

----------


## kama5151

w końcu nie poszłam do lekraza stopa goi się bardzo dobrze opuchlizna była tylko kilkudniowa

----------

